# Imprimer calendrier



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'imprimer les journées du calendrier ?
À priori, je n'ai pas trouvé

Merci


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2017)

Re bonjour,
Je parle de l'impression du calendrier sous iOS 11.1 ?
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2017)

A partir d'un iPhone?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2017)

Non de mon iPad

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2017)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible ou alors faire un imprim écran et l'envoyer sur une imprimante


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Novembre 2017)

Ok, merci


----------

